# Protest and publicity ideas (EPS related)



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Thought I might start a thread for discussing suitable forms of non-violent, non-confrontational but high impact, high publicity protests against the ESP legislation other than writing to DEFRA, MP's and the like.

My idea, that came to me whist staring out of the window whilst doing the washing up was:

One of the suggestions mentioned on the Natural England website was to turn over any non-licensed animals to a museum to add to their collections. 
So why not organise a mass mail drop onto a museum...but which one? Well why not the Natural History Museum in London? It has to be the biggest and most well known Natural History Museum in the country with an excellent PR and Media dept. 

And instead of organising a mail campaign comprised simply of a letter/email, let's do something that will have slightly more impact, something that could possibly generate so media coverage. How about we all post a nice big polystyrene box(the ones we make incubators out of/transport animals in) loaded with shredded newspaper and an envelope containing a letter or flyer in it complaining about the EPS legislation, (so it sounds like it has something in it), and we all post them on the same day, all posted Next Day Special Delivery so they will all arrive on the same day. BUT we'd need a lot of people to participate to make it worthwhile and noticable, I don't think 10 poly boxes will do it, 100 would make an impact, but a 1000 would be better if not more.

A phonecall to a newpaper or two on the day of delivery could be arranged as well, informing the press of what is going on. Hopefully they should contact the Natural History Museum to follow up on the story too.

Sound feasible?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

thats a great idea.
count me in for starters.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Is there a criteria for the contents of the box? :hmm:...

I was thinking maybe "underwear" or the like?!!! :roll:...T.T.8)


----------



## Onissarle (Mar 1, 2007)

Terrific tortoise said:


> Is there a criteria for the contents of the box? :hmm:...
> 
> I was thinking maybe "underwear" or the like?!!! :roll:...T.T.8)


If we did something like this, it would have to contain a flyer with wording suggesting that the flyer is in place of a specific animal (preferably with a photo of the live animal) that will have to be sent to them in this fashion if the EPS isn't better managed.

I actually like the idea, if the press could be tipped off beforehand, it might have an effect. The problem would be getting enough different people to do it in a synchronised fashion. Either one massive mail drop or a sustained flow of boxes over a couple of weeks would both have the desired effect.

Before we can do that, we need more people willing to actually go to the trouble of doing it. If we get fifty posts saying "I'll do it!", we'll still probably only get five boxes actually get posted. It'll be worth mentioning it is an idea for the PKL though, we'll have a look into it and see how feasible something like that would be. Though, to be honest I don't think it will be very practical.


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

count me in too


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Potentially*

Hi Fixx, 

Potentially, it is a good idea, and for as much of a bantering as l will get for this. If we were the antis, this idea would be brilliant due to the capabilities of their networks.

Mention an idea and hey friggin presto its done within a very limited space of time...however we are not the antis, and due to this one problem, this idea may be seen as expensive.

But apart from that l think it is a very good and sound idea, but perhaps the keepers are not ready for something like this notion yet.

R


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I'd be willing for something like this.
Send 3 each.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

count me in for defo ..it goes on weight don't it(was last time i sent out inverts) and it won't be heavy with just a bit of paper and a flyer in it...few quid at most


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

count me in!

But i doubt it _will_ happen. IF it does then i would post a box.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

thinking about it even 50 or so large boxes would make an impact. Not even polys, just cardboard with paper and the flyer.


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

I like the idea and you can count me in, but i think it would have more impact if they got them over a period of time - it would mean they would have to speak up to get them to stop otherwise it could just go ignored.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I agree that over a period of time receiving regular boxes would have mor eimpact than 1 large dorp - rceiving them on a bigger scale just 1 day would be a pain for the administrator who deals with it and would possibly after a week turn into something ofr them to discuss over tea and biscuits.

however, receiving 2 or 3 boxes every day for a few weeks would surely have them quesitoning the full reasons behind it.

I, for one, would certainly be happy to send a few packages a week to them - I can get free poly boxes off our local pet shop and can easily post them on my way home form the school


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

just one warning. you would have to be careful not to get confused with terrosrists. i know it sounds stupid, but especially with it being london and all the terrarism, just be careful

good luck

lee


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

why not send flyers out flyers to people like MP's councils, everyone? then move onto something bigger if we arnt listened to


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*.*

Hi, 

PKL is gearing towards the Flyer launch this week.

This idea is a good idea, but l think that it may be more expensive [even if only a few pounds] for some keepers pockets.

We do have several letters currently being drawn up with images from the campaign to suit all tastes from the highly talked about profane, to the humerous but direct [pet rock keeping] to the standard flyers.

Pro Keepers Lobby | "Left Wing Right Politics!"

With the campaign in strength here:

Pro Keepers Lobby | "Left Wing Right Politics!"

There is no guarantee that evry keeper in the UK non eps or eps would join arms in this campaign, and l think for Rays' idea to achieve full impact, it would be better served if more than a dozen people contributed.

Regards Rory
PKL


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I agree with Brit, maybe a mass delivery might be more of a pain in the ass than help and just annoy them but regular spaced out deliverys over weeks and maybe months would have an impact, I have a box here that I could use.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Hi,
> 
> PKL is gearing towards the Flyer launch this week.
> 
> ...


will print them off and send of to lcoal MP and such : victory:


----------

